# Army releases new doctrine for land operations



## Nfld Sapper (17 Mar 2009)

Army releases new doctrine for land operations






The Army has released new doctrine publications on ground manoeuvre reconnaissance and military police in operations.

Tuesday, March 17, 2009Kingston, Ontario – The Directorate of Army Doctrine (DAD) has released new doctrine publications on ground manoeuvre reconnaissance and military police in land operations.

All doctrine products provide a foundation for individual and group training. They support the production of tactics, techniques and procedures (TTP). DAD continually updates its products to keep pace with changes in doctrinal trends and concepts.

Ground Manoeuvre Reconnaissance (B-GL-394-002/FP-001)

The Ground Manoeuvre Reconnaissance publication provides doctrine for conducting ground manoeuvre reconnaissance (GMR) operations, in support of situational awareness and tactical manoeuvres. Written in cooperation with the Armoured and Infantry Corps, the publication incorporates lessons learned from recent operations.

This publication acts as a guide for reconnaissance operations within the overall intelligence, surveillance, target acquisition and reconnaissance framework. Soldiers should use it for all land force reconnaissance instruction and training.

It outlines the key roles, employment principles, tasks, characteristics and command and control considerations of assets employment. It also provides basic doctrine for the tactical employment of the infantry reconnaissance platoon and the armoured reconnaissance squadron. 

These doctrinal principles and procedures are intended to be used as a guide and are flexible.

Military Police in Land Operations (Land Force Doctrine Note 3-08)

Unlike publications or manuals, doctrine notes can rapidly disseminate new and emerging doctrine and doctrinal concepts on any Land Force topic.  





Sgt Mark Kluke of Joint Task Force Afghanistan, Camp Nathan Smith Military Police Platoon and two RCMP mentors discuss procedures with two Afghan NP personnel outside Kandahar City in March 2007. 

This doctrine note, dated February 6, 2009, is the interim operational doctrine for Military Police (MP) involved in land operations. It replaces B-GL-362-001/FP-001 Military Police, dated November 10, 2000, and B-GL-332-012/FP-001 Tactical Aide Memoire 811 – MP. The note covers activities that contribute to both policing the force and providing police support to operations. 

This new doctrine focuses on leveraging professional police skills to conduct tactical activities that contribute to achieving operational effects. In addition to law enforcement, security, custody and tactical support, this doctrine note includes specialized force protection and stability operations as MP activities. New operational tasks include:

•policing in failed states;
•investigating war crimes;
•training, mentoring and capacity building of indigenous police in failed and fragile states;
•complex custody operations, including the handling, holding and transferring of civilian detainees;
•tactical searches and forensic site exploitation;
•close protection; and
•operational support to domestic law enforcement.

The emphasis placed on these types of tactical activities in campaign planning has changed how the Canadian Forces expect to use MPs in operations. 

In the future, DAD will review/rewrite B-GL-362-001/FP-001 Military Police (dated November 10, 2000) but until then, it should be used for land operational MP-specific training and supplemented as needed. B-GL-383-002/PT-021 Military Police Battle Task Standards (dated February 26, 2002) will also be reviewed/rewritten in the future.

DAD seeks input

DAD is responsible for all Land Force doctrine publications, manuals and notes produced for use in land  operations. 

Doctrine is a result of a collaborative effort. Comments based on experiences and vignettes from recent operations that help illustrate principles and tactics are encouraged and should be forwarded to Land Force Doctrine and Training System (LFDTS) DAD Doctrine Coord for consideration. 

Active participation helps keep Land Force doctrine relevant. 

Article by LCdr Chris Beazley, Directorate of Army Doctrine, Doctrine Coord

Photos by Cpl Simon Duchesne and Sgt Roxanne Clowe

Project Number:09-0202


----------



## Dissident (17 Mar 2009)

Funny how I hear about this here faster than through CoC.


----------



## Beaner4 (17 Mar 2009)

I have very little experience with the CF, I have an application in for MP, and when I read this article I feel excited!  I am interested in hearing from those who are already working as MP's because I am aware that changes, good or bad, can be received in different ways.


----------



## jp86 (18 Mar 2009)

Would the Ground Manoeuvre Reconnaissance document be classified?  If not, I'd be interested in seeing a copy - I'm applying to join as an armoured officer in the fall and think that might help with the whole "what exactly does armoured recce do" issue.

Incidentally, if it _is_ classified, why announce it in a press release?


----------



## gun runner (23 Mar 2009)

Good luck in your application process,JP86. I'm sure the forces will need you sooner than later. As to the publication.. I am sure it isn't a classified publication, more of a 'need to know' book. In other words, these publications are available to current serving members of the forces, but only those who 'need to know' are getting this book for reference et al. Again good luck in your C.F. adventure! Ubique


----------



## Love793 (23 Mar 2009)

JP86- By the time the pub is relevent to you, it will have been replaced with another pub covering the same thing, named something else.  All you have to know for recruiting is "Provide the Bde Cmdr the information he needs to fight and win the battle".


----------



## jp86 (23 Mar 2009)

Huh.  Well, fair enough.  Thanks, gun runner and Love793.


----------



## jp86 (29 Mar 2009)

So it turns out some of this information is publicly viewable after all, through the Army Electronic Library.  I'll leave the link here for anyone who runs across this thread in the future.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2009)

It still wont mean uch to you....it will still be outdated, replaced , etc... by the time you need this kind of information.

One step at a time.......


----------

